# Do Tektro brakes suck?



## pmf

Seems like every "Shimnao equipped" bike I see on the web or the LBS has Tektro brakes. I see Nuevation charges $110 for Ultegra brakes over Tektro. That seems like alot, implying that these things are pretty cheap.


----------



## Mr Evil

Use the same pads on both and you probably won't even be able to tell the difference. Tektro make a wide range though, from cheap to expensive, so there could well be substantial differences in weight and materials, e.g. titanium vs steel.


----------



## taralon

I actually found the worst thing about the tektro brakes I got on my bike to be the pads themselves. The brakes themselves are good but the pads were terrible.


----------



## terbennett

taralon said:


> I actually found the worst thing about the tektro brakes I got on my bike to be the pads themselves. The brakes themselves are good but the pads were terrible.


+1.... I have to agree with this.... Their pads suck. However, if you replace them with a pair of Kool Stop pads you'll be good to go and the Kool Stop pads really are an inexpensive upgrade.


----------



## JCavilia

By no means. Mechanically, even their inexpensive ones are fine for almost any use. But their pads are indeed lousy. Swap in some Koolstops and you have a perfectly functional brakeset. Their levers are fine, too, and a real bargain. BTW, Cane Creek levers are Tektros with prettier paint for more money.


----------



## Zeke8762

If it stops your bike it should be good enough.


----------



## Camilo

My wife's bike has some cheap no-name calipers (I believe they're tectros, but can't be sure), and the pads were pretty crummy and especially noisy. I swapped them out for some red Jagwire pads I had and they are 100% better all around, as good as my Ultegra calipers in performance. A really cheap and easy upgrade.


----------



## Peanya

I just put Tektro brakes on my latest build. They're identical to high-end Cane Creek ones. I tossed the pads that came with it and put on Kool Stops. They work identical in stopping power to my Shimano brakes with the same shoes. 
So the brakes with the shoes = suck, the brakes with good shoes = great value.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I put some on my commuter. As everyone else has said, the pads have to go. I put Kool Stop Salmons on & the brakes were quite good. I don't think they were as good as my Ultegras or Dura Ace, but they were fine.


----------



## Kuma601

I've seen sets being sold at ~$40 or so. I'd buy some for a beater bike and swap the pads. Knowing me, I prefer matched bits so whatever the gruppo is, I'd get the same brakes.


----------



## jmoryl

You might think that Tektro, after reading hundreds of bike board threads saying their brakes would be OK if they are fitted would better pads, would make some changes?


----------



## Peanya

jmoryl said:


> You might think that Tektro, after reading hundreds of bike board threads saying their brakes would be OK if they are fitted would better pads, would make some changes?


If the read them, there would be a small chance. But I'd bet that most people who use them never try different shoes. Tektro would be catering to 1% of its customers by swapping them out. Then, that would hurt the other brands and many local shops.


----------



## Camilo

I'll bet Tektro's marketing strategy is that when people are pricing lower priced bikes and / or calipers, they are price shopping pure and simple and (a) most likely won't even notice whether the brakes are as good as they can possibly be or (b) if they do decide to buy new pads, they don't even think back to what their cost would have been if they'd bought a better calipers/pads. They don't think of $realcost = $loworiginalprice +$ newpads. They only remember $loworiginalprice


----------



## milkbaby

My other bikes have old el-cheapo single-pivot calipers or disc brakes, so I can't compare directly, but I would echo that the stock Tektro pads seem to be poor. They especially eat up the aluminum brake track on my rims pretty badly.


----------



## ziscwg

the low end ones do. The came on my entry level cannondale. Pads helped, but when I moved to Force brakes I was amazed. Oh course, they don't compare to disks, but that's another battle for me to fight


----------



## tasdevl

The stock Tektro pads are downright dangerous, especially if you are (like me) new to road bikes and coming from hydraulic discs on a mtb - I nearly sailed through a busy intersection more than once before I discovered kool stops, now no issues with them.


----------



## vierzwanzig

tasdevl said:


> The stock Tektro pads are downright dangerous, especially if you are (like me) new to road bikes and coming from hydraulic discs on a mtb - I nearly sailed through a busy intersection more than once before I discovered kool stops, now no issues with them.


I was shocked also. I just took my new (to me) road bike out for the first real time and what a difference. I was really let down by the brakes (dura ace 7800) compared to my elixer 5 and XT hydro setups... the pads are a little old though. 

Should I swap pads out if they have been sitting for 3 years or so?


----------



## LC

Yes, swap the pads. Kool stops or Swiss stops should be installed on any bike that needs to actually stop. If your cheap then at least change out the front set.


----------



## ziscwg

vierzwanzig said:


> I was shocked also. I just took my new (to me) road bike out for the first real time and what a difference. I was really let down by the brakes (dura ace 7800) compared to my elixer 5 and XT hydro setups... the pads are a little old though.
> 
> Should I swap pads out if they have been sitting for 3 years or so?


IMHO, yes. The older 7800 dura ace compound left a lot to be desired. 

You can try the koolstop dual compound, or salmon if its wet a lot. 

SRAM/Swissstop GHP2 (dark green) pads are great. I use them. 

The 7900 dura ace pads are way better than the 7800. You could try those too.


----------



## Camilo

ziscwg said:


> IMHO, yes. The older 7800 dura ace compound left a lot to be desired.
> 
> You can try the koolstop dual compound, or salmon if its wet a lot.
> 
> SRAM/Swissstop GHP2 (dark green) pads are great. I use them.
> 
> The 7900 dura ace pads are way better than the 7800. You could try those too.


+1 that the 7900 pads are excellent. I don't have a lot of comparison, but they're as good as any I've used, and often more available locally than other brands.

I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has compared the current 7900 pads to the current lower level Shimano pads which are a little cheaper.


----------



## wheelsgman

I have Tektro R530 dual pivot and changing to kool stop pads made a world of difference. :thumbsup: but the Tektro caliper return spring does feel alittle weaker than Shimano.


----------



## vierzwanzig

Camilo said:


> +1 that the 7900 pads are excellent. I don't have a lot of comparison, but they're as good as any I've used, and often more available locally than other brands.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who has compared the current 7900 pads to the current lower level Shimano pads which are a little cheaper.



Thanks a lot for the responses guys. I will try to swap out the pads and get a good feel before I report back.

Thanks again


----------



## new2rd

I have some kind of Tektro brakes on my 2011 Specialized Roubaix Apex... what model of kool stops or swiss stops do you recommend? I went to the kool stop webpage and there were many choices.


----------



## JCavilia

new2rd said:


> I have some kind of Tektro brakes on my 2011 Specialized Roubaix Apex... what model of kool stops or swiss stops do you recommend? I went to the kool stop webpage and there were many choices.


It's worth the couple bucks extra to get one of the models with the spherical washers that allow easy and precise angle adjustment. So it's the Supra 2 if you want to go with the inexpensive one-piece pad, or the Dura type holders if you want fancier-looking metal hardware with replaceable pads. I'd go with the Supra 2. And I like the plain salmon compound personally.

Kool Stop Salmon Brake Pads for Bicycles from Harris Cyclery


----------



## ziscwg

JCavilia said:


> It's worth the couple bucks extra to get one of the models with the spherical washers that allow easy and precise angle adjustment. So it's the Supra 2 if you want to go with the inexpensive one-piece pad, or the Dura type holders if you want fancier-looking metal hardware with replaceable pads. I'd go with the Supra 2. And I like the plain salmon compound personally.
> 
> Kool Stop Salmon Brake Pads for Bicycles from Harris Cyclery


I agree, get the DuraType holders and pads. I got mine at Amazon. They line up real easy


----------



## new2rd

Thanks, just ordered them from Amazon.


----------



## Fixt00l

They do suck, and safety is not the thing I would trade for $ 110.Good luck riding Tektro brakes in hard rain, or mud...


----------



## Squeaky950

wheelsgman said:


> I have Tektro R530 dual pivot and changing to kool stop pads made a world of difference. :thumbsup: but the Tektro caliper return spring does feel alittle weaker than Shimano.


+1 on weak return spring... The rear brake on mine seems particularly reluctant to return to where it started. Otherwise I haven't got any real complaints about them. I've never had issues with reluctant stopping; quite the opposite in fact. Sometimes when riding in a group they can be a little treacherous for whoever's following me. Although that could just be my ham-fisted braking :blush2:


----------



## CAADEL

I'm wondering whether the cable pull required for the Tektro R580 calipers is more compatible with the older 105-5600 levers than with the newer 105-5700. Does anyone know?


----------



## nelliott500

How do you get Kool Stop Salmons on Tektro brakes? I ordered a pair of Salmons before my new bike showed up because I had heard how bad the Tektro pads are, but I couldn't configure all the washers properly to make them fit. Because of the design, it seemed like the caliper doesn't open wide enough to accomodate the pad. Part of it has to do with the fastener Kool Stop provides.

EDIT: I do want to comment and say that I don't really have an issue with the stock Tektro pads. They seem to work just fine. However, that comment is based on not having tried better pads yet.


----------



## wim

nelliott500 said:


> I couldn't configure all the washers properly to make them fit.


Just a general thought: sometimes, moving a washer to the other side of the caliper will solve that problem. Obviously, convcave curved washers will have to mate with convex curved washers or - surfaces. But some of those flat washers or spacers can sometimes live on the other side of the caliper or be gotten rid of altogether.


----------



## tarwheel2

I would rather have Tektro brakes with Kool Stop pads than Shimano brakes with their stock pads. As others said, the pads make all the difference. Considering the price differential between Shimano and Tektro, you can get the Tektros with Kool Stop pads and still come out ahead.


----------



## nelliott500

wim said:


> Just a general thought: sometimes, moving a washer to the other side of the caliper will solve that problem. Obviously, convcave curved washers will have to mate with convex curved washers or - surfaces. But some of those flat washers or spacers can sometimes live on the other side of the caliper or be gotten rid of altogether.


Oh, I tried a handful of configurations. Maybe I need to order the version for DuraAce/Ultegra even though I have Tektro brakes. Here is a DuraAce/Ultegra type and here is the regular threaded Salmon. You can see how much longer the stud is.

It looks like the DuraAce/Ultegra matches the style of fastener of the stock Tektro pads. This is stock pic of the brakes.


----------



## wim

nelliott500 said:


> Oh, I tried a handful of configurations. Maybe I need to order the version for DuraAce/Ultegra even though I have Tektro brakes.


Yes, I see what you're saying. I think those Supra pads were primarily designed for V-brakes. They might fit some caliper brakes as well, but obviously not yours.


----------



## blanco77

Just wanted to share my Tektro USA and the absolute disgrace of a service team they have in UTAH, queue banjo. I had a really bad accident resulting in nearly 2 years off work. I can’t use my right fingers, so needed a brake solution. I waited 3 months, all of those beautiful days of UK summer for this tectro dual brake to arrive. When it did, I thought this must be some sort of joke. The crudest piece of pig iron, wrapped badly in Christmas wrapping paper. The guy must of thought I was from Downton Abbey, I was nothing but nice to them. I put the piece of .... in the bin where it belongs. I’m pretty sure it’s illegal to make fun of disabled people. Avoid.


----------



## cxwrench

blanco77 said:


> Just wanted to share my Tektro USA and the absolute disgrace of a service team they have in UTAH, queue banjo. I had a really bad accident resulting in nearly 2 years off work. I can’t use my right fingers, so needed a brake solution. I waited 3 months, all of those beautiful days of UK summer for this tectro dual brake to arrive. When it did, I thought this must be some sort of joke. The crudest piece of pig iron, wrapped badly in Christmas wrapping paper. The guy must of thought I was from Downton Abbey, I was nothing but nice to them. I put the piece of .... in the bin where it belongs. I’m pretty sure it’s illegal to make fun of disabled people. Avoid.


Still pissed off about this are ya?


----------



## Pierre

To answer the question, yes they suck. Now, will they be good enough for you, very possibly. What's adequate braking power for one rider is not the same as for another rider. I would never accept to ride with many versions of Campy Record or Shimano Dura-Ace brakes, but obviously they have been good enough for many pros. Just the same, I would never go in the Alps with Tektro brakes, but they are fine for many riders in this group. Also as mentioned, Koolstop pads are great. Many people also recommend Swisstop, personally I've always been very happy with Koolstop.


----------



## Lombard

Define "suck". No, the Tektro brakes I have had experience with are nowhere as good as Shimano 105 or above, but they are nowhere near as bad as a pair of Cane Creek brakes I once had.

However, TRP (Tektro's high end brakes) are actually quite good and rival Shimano.


----------



## blackfrancois

i've had nothing but great operation from my tektro dual-pivots. i have them on three vintage keepers. 539 on the front; 559 on the rear. they're a great value. though, i do always toss the pads and use kool-stop refills in the shimano-like shoes.


----------



## cxwrench

Anyone that throws out the blanket statement that 'Tektro brakes suck' is pretty much an idiot. Tektro makes TONS of brakes of all different types and quality levels. Sure, some suck. Same w/ pretty much all manufacturers that make more than 1 level of a component.


----------



## No Time Toulouse

cxwrench said:


> Still pissed off about this are ya?


Pissed enough that he opened an account here just to post his screed......


----------



## frdfandc

I had good braking with Tektro 539's. Ditched the stock pads for some Koolstops. World of difference.

I agree, blanket statements mean nothing and they suck.


----------



## Lombard

cxwrench said:


> Anyone that throws out the blanket statement that 'Tektro brakes suck' is pretty much an idiot. Tektro makes TONS of brakes of all different types and quality levels. Sure, some suck. Same w/ pretty much all manufacturers that make more than 1 level of a component.


Ummm.....yup.


----------

